# 10,2,5 et batterie



## petitfuzzle (11 Avril 2003)

j'avais cru comprendre que la mise à jour 10,2,5 allait améliorer l'autonomie de la batterie, sur mon powerbook 12' comme sur mon ibook 800 14', je ne vois pas de différence, et vous ?


----------



## bateman (11 Avril 2003)

idem ici, si je tiens une heure avec une batterie c'est le grand maximum..

powerbook 667.

ce serait bien que tout le monde laisse son avis ici pour avoir une idée calire de la situation.


----------



## nekura (11 Avril 2003)

Remarque : nulle part dans la release note de la mise à jour il n'est fait allusion à une correction / amélioration de la gestion de l'énergie...


----------



## samdebecte (11 Avril 2003)

sur mon pb 17 j'ai gagné 1H, mais peut être n'est ce pas due a la mise a jour... mais au fait que je décharge la batterie entièrement avent le rechargement....

wait and see....


----------



## steph75 (11 Avril 2003)

Pour ma part pas de soucie avec un TI 1GHZ. J'ai toujours mes 4-5heures d'autonomie.


----------



## pampelune (11 Avril 2003)

Hé bien je dois dire que depuis que j'ai lu le problème avec la 10.2.4, je n'ai plus jamais débranché le Ti...(je ne me déplace plus avec).

J'hésite donc à faire un test d'autonomie, si c'est pour fusiller ma batterie...

Kes vous en pensez ? ça risque d'essayer ou ça risque rien ?


----------



## decoris (11 Avril 2003)

ça risuqe rien de le faire une fois...

moi je rale, j'ai toujours que 60-65min d'autonomie!

ça serait bien de dire à apple de se bouger : 

Mac OS X Feedback


----------



## pampelune (11 Avril 2003)

C'est fait mais apparemment, il semble que sur le forum Apple, certains aient vu leur autonomie augmenter un peu...maintenant, de là à savoir si le bug est réparé, j'en doute...


----------



## petitfuzzle (11 Avril 2003)

en 10.2.5,
avec l'alubook 12' avec aiport :entre 2h30et 3 h d'autonomie,
avec l'ibook 800 14' sans airport : plus de 4 heures !


----------



## Sir (11 Avril 2003)

Salut,
Petitfuzzle enleve l'airport sur le powerbook 12" et tu verras que ta batterie aura une meilleure autonomie . L'airport consomme enormement sur la batterie , fais le test et dis nous le resultat .
Merci d'avance Sir .


----------



## petitfuzzle (11 Avril 2003)

sans airport, on gagne.... 50 minutes d'autonomie !!!! impressionnant. Je suppose que si on déconnecte bluetooth c'est encore mieux et on atteint les 4 heures, merci du conseil.


----------



## itimik (11 Avril 2003)

bonne surprise au redémarrage : une diode orange qu'on n'avait pas vu depuis longtemps.

mauvaise surprise : la batterie se charge mais reste à 0 pour cent. XBattery montre que la capacité est revenue, mais l'ampérage est négatif et le voltage à zéro.

deuxieme mauvaise surprise : au bout d'un moment : "aucune batterie n'est disponible"... ah bon, elle est occupée...

il faut dire que ma batterie ne clignote plus depuis ce matin. à un jour près, ça marchait... je vous conseille d'installer la mise à jour le plus vite possible avant que ça cesse de clignoter.


ah ben tiens, aucune batterie n'est disponible... au bout de dix minutes je m'aperçois donc que ma batterie est morte. ils auraient pu se dépêcher.
allez, tous devant un mur et pan pan ! sinon on n'y arrivera jamais... X-P


sinon les mises à jour sont dispo en stand-alone installer sur le site apple (choisir le combo)


----------



## Alsuper (12 Avril 2003)

Moi j'ai gagné 1 heure de 2h20 je suis passé à 3h20 aproximativement.

Faut que je fase le test sans Airport pour voir si je gangerai 1 heure de plus.

Al.P


----------



## decoris (12 Avril 2003)

j'ai changé ma signature, un petit plagiat...


----------



## Yip (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alsuper:</font><hr /> * Moi j'ai gagné 1 heure de 2h20 je suis passé à 3h20 aproximativement.

Faut que je fasse le test sans Airport pour voir si je gagnerai 1 heure de plus.
* 

[/QUOTE]


J'ai exactement la même remarque à faire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sauf que je dois être plus près de 3 h 30 d'autonomie (avec Airport activé).


----------



## powerbook867 (12 Avril 2003)

Bon, moi j'ai rien gagné avec 10.2.5, mais j'ai rien perdu non plus ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OUf!.... toujours environ 3h15 !!

Mais en parlant de la durée de la batterie, personne ne prend en compte le paramètre suivant : L'AGE DE LA BATTERIE !
Moi à 18 ans je courais le 1000 mètres en moins de 3 minutes, plus de 20 ans après si je le faisais en 6 minutes , ça serait un exploit !!
Tout ca pour dire que ma batterie à 3 mois et demi avec 3h 15, mais dans 2 ans j'imagine que ca aura bien baissé !


Par ailleurs, une remarque intéressante : en baissant la luminosité, mais en pouvant tout de même voir l'écran et travailler, sur les 45 dernières minutes de ma batterie j'ai pu en fait tenir 1 HEURE, soit un gain de 15mn !!! 
A MEDITER ......

Je vais faire un essai dans les mêmes conditions sur la totalité de la durée de la batterie et je vous tiendrais au courant. A+


----------



## pampelune (12 Avril 2003)

Je pense qu'il serait bon pour comparer nos tests de durée, d'indiquer quels sont les trucs branchés et quels sont les réglages d'économie d'énergie+luminosité d'écran+vitesse processeur..., sinon il me semble que ça peut être très différent...

Je suis en train de refaire un test par exemple avec mon Ti qui a 2 ans :

Avec tous les réglages d'économie d'énergie pour une performance maxi, l'écran à fond et mon modem USB branché, quand je suis à 100% il m'affiche 2H30 d'autonomie.


----------



## decoris (12 Avril 2003)

donc c'est bien la preuve que ma batterie est foutue...
avec tous les éco d'énergie à fond, la luminosité à l'avant dernière position, et rien de branché du tout, et uniquement safari ouvert, il m'affiche un magnifique 1h21!!!
en remettant la luminosité à fond, je tomb à 41 min...


----------



## nicolas51 (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * donc c'est bien la preuve que ma batterie est foutue...
avec tous les éco d'énergie à fond, la luminosité à l'avant dernière position, et rien de branché du tout, et uniquement safari ouvert, il m'affiche un magnifique 1h21!!!
en remettant la luminosité à fond, je tomb à 41 min...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Elle a quel age ta batterie ?

J'ai un copain qui a perdu une batterie en un an et demi alors qu'il en utilisait deux en alternance. Bon d'accord c'était sur PC.

Avec mon ibook mandarine, qui a trois ans et demi, je ne dépasse plus les 2H30 sous 9 alors qu'il est donné pour 6 H


----------



## decoris (13 Avril 2003)

elle a un an et 8 mois... elle devrait encore tenir au moins 2h30, 3h...


----------



## FatMike (13 Avril 2003)

No problemo sur PB 12" 256mo, éclairage à fond, performances pocesseur diminuées, écran 17" en mode bureau étendu avec 2.5 : Word, internet sur USB connecté et gestion de fichiers lourds dans le Finder (enregistrements fréquents sur le DD) : autonomie (calcul grâce à X charge) de 3h12...

Bon courage à ceux qui ont des pépins...

FatMike


----------



## petitfuzzle (13 Avril 2003)

bon et bien finalement on a tous pareil, celà dépend de la configuration, le 95eme percentile est entre 2 et 3 heures si la batterie du powerbook 12 ' est neuve.


----------



## Nathalex (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * donc c'est bien la preuve que ma batterie est foutue...* 

[/QUOTE]

On va finir par le savoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sérieusement, je comprends ton agacement : mon iBook est passé lui aussi à à peine plus d'une heure (je ne gagne pas grand chose en désactivant la carte Airport).

Pour autant, je ne considère pas cela comme définitif : la mise à jour de l'iPod en 1.2.6 a "rajeuni" la batterie de nombreux appareils.

J'interprète cela comme un signe que rien n'est *forcément* définitif.

Pour autant, il n'en demeure pas moins qu'Apple est responsable, que je n'explique pas la persistance de tes symptômes sous OS 9 (tu vois, je suis un de tes lecteurs fidèles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Mais de là à tout de suite imaginer le pire, il y a un pas que je ne franchis pas encore.

PS : ma batterie a 1 an et 5 mois.


----------



## pampelune (13 Avril 2003)

Bon j'ai refait le test avec tout débranché, l'écran à moitié de luminosité et le processeur sur mini et j'ai 3H30.

Avec le modem USB Alcatel branché j'avais 2H30.

Pour une batterie de 2 ans, c'est pas mal il me semble...


----------



## roro (13 Avril 2003)

depuis la MAJ 10.2.5 que j'ai installée hier soir, ma batterie s'est retrouvée deux fois à un niveau inférieur à 5% sans que je sois alerté.
Avant la 10.2.5, j'avais tjs une alerte système aux alentours des 7 à 10% pour me signaler le faible niveau de charge.
Avez-vous le même phénomène ?


----------



## decoris (13 Avril 2003)

moi avant j'avais le niveau attention vers 20%, et maintenant je ne l'ai plus non plus????
bizarre...
je me demande si le message n'apparait pas quand il ne reste que 25 min d'autonomie, dans le quel cas ça expliquerait pq je ne l'ai pas...

ce message a tjurs été assez aléatoire...


----------



## decoris (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nathalex:</font><hr /> * 

On va finir par le savoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais, je sais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je l'ai même mis dans ma signature pr que tout le monde soit au courant!!!

ce qui me fait dire que c'est définitif, c'est que le problème semble résolu sous 10.2.5, et pas chez moi...
et la preuve est que je ne tiens plus que quelques minutes sous os 9 aussi...

enfin bon, c'est pas grave, je compte en acheter un nouveau en juillet!!!


----------



## pampelune (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par roro:</font><hr /> * depuis la MAJ 10.2.5 que j'ai installée hier soir, ma batterie s'est retrouvée deux fois à un niveau inférieur à 5% sans que je sois alerté.
Avant la 10.2.5, j'avais tjs une alerte système aux alentours des 7 à 10% pour me signaler le faible niveau de charge.
Avez-vous le même phénomène ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je n'au eu aucun message d'alerte, à 3% il s'est mis tout seul en veille sans prévenir...pas pratique !


----------



## roro (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pampelune:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je n'au eu aucun message d'alerte, à 3% il s'est mis tout seul en veille sans prévenir...pas pratique !




* 

[/QUOTE]

je l'ai remis en charge lorsqu'il a atteint les 4%, mais j'ai l'impression que je n'aurai pas eu le message. De toutes manières, s'il était apparu à moins de 4% pour se mettre en veille quasiment immédiatement, c'est sans intérêt !


----------



## roro (13 Avril 2003)

décidément... cette nuit je mets en veille mon powerbook alors qu'il lui restait 19% de charge. Je le réveille ce matin, je vois que la charge passe immédiatement de 19 à 15%. Je me connecte à MacG, charge les forums... et là, extinction totale. Je rebranche, la batterie est passée en l'espace de quelques secondes de 15 à 0%.
aucune alerte.


----------



## Alsuper (14 Avril 2003)

Merde et puis ReMerde...

Au début je croyais regagner 1 heure d'autonomie à ma batterie et ben... c'est faux après un test de pleine charge je me retrouve avec 2 heures maxi!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les nerfs quoi.

Et de plus je n'ai plus le signal de faible charge de la batterie qui s'affiche.

Vivement la 10.2.6 ou alors il me rembourse ma batterie (elle a moins d'un an)..

Al.P qui dit merde à Apple.prout


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

je viens de faire un petit test avev mon Ti 500 sous X.2.5 : j'ai branché mon Ti sur la télé pour la lecture d'un dvd (wasabi 94 Minutes), luminosité de l'écran couper et seul l'application lecture dvd fonctionnais, la batterie était chargé a fond, aprés le films la batterie m'indiquait encore 1H30 d'autonomie !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2003)

petite question : pourquoi ne repassez-vous pas sous Mac OS 10.2.3 ?
c'est ce que j'ai fait avec mon alubook dès que j'ai vu les problèmes de certains avec Mac OS 10.2.4...
ok, on ne peut pas rétrograder le système, mais je suppose que beaucoup de personnes ont une petite partition pour permettre l'installation de 10.2.3 (même temporairement, histoire d'attendre qu'Apple résolve le problème)
je trouve que la vie d'une batterie vaut bien une heure de réinstallation, ou un peu plus s'il faut initialiser le disque... en tout cas c'est l'occasion de réactualiser les sauvegardes...


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

j'ai installer tout les version de Mac OS X depuis la X.1.2 sur mon Ti, et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme !


----------



## maousse (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alsuper:</font><hr /> * 

Vivement la 10.2.6 ou alors il me rembourse ma batterie (elle a moins d'un an)..

Al.P qui dit merde à Apple.prout
* 

[/QUOTE]Fait jouer la garantie... au besoin, au téléphone, tu leur mens et tu dis que tu n'as même pas une heure d'autonomie. N'hésite pas à tirer sur la corde tant qu'il est temps.


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

c'est pas bien la magouille


----------



## bateman (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Fait jouer la garantie... au besoin, au téléphone, tu leur mens et tu dis que tu n'as même pas une heure d'autonomie. N'hésite pas à tirer sur la corde tant qu'il est temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

yeah!
come on!


----------



## bateman (14 Avril 2003)

plus sérieusement, qui a appelé le service clientèle au 01 41 91 86 39?


----------



## logan1138 (14 Avril 2003)

Pour ma part j'ai décidé de faire original, sur mon PB12' l'autonomie semble normal en calcul de temps mais pas en %... si j'utilise cette dernière option pour visualiser mon autonomie, elle fond comme neige au soleil! en unité de temps tout est ok.
Même punition sur un iBook700.

Que la force soit avec nous.


----------



## roro (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai installer tout les version de Mac OS X depuis la X.1.2 sur mon Ti, et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je n'avais pas eu de souci avec la 10.2.4 et là, avec la 10.2.5, plus d'alerte de faible charge. Pire, après l'avoir laissé en veille environ 8h avec 19%, il est passé à 15% juste après le réveil et est repassé en veille sans prévenir une minute après. La charge était passée subitement à 0%...

c'est cool que certains n'aient pas de pbms. Mais c'est quand même bizarre qu'il y ait des comportements aussi différents sur des machines non bidouillées... du moins, le mien est 100% d'origine non bidouillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec des softs d'origine, et presqu'aucune bricole au niveau du système à part synergy et tinkertool.


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

ma machine a par rapport a l'origine une carte airport, une barretes de 512 Mo et une 2 em batterie


----------



## roro (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bateman:</font><hr /> * plus sérieusement, qui a appelé le service clientèle au 01 41 91 86 39?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je l'ai déjà fait deux fois pour des pbms d'impression, visiblement, ça ne les perturbe pas !

maintenant, mon Powerbook ne me prévient plus quand la batterie est naze. Je viens de me retrouver à 0% sans être prévenu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









vite la 10.2.6... qui supprimera peut être ce bug et qui en amènera d'autres.


----------



## roro (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ma machine a par rapport a l'origine une carte airport, une barretes de 512 Mo et une 2 em batterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le sens de ma remarque était que je trouve casse couilles d'avoir des bugs mystérieux quand on a un Mac d'origine, qu'on a fait les MAJ dans l'ordre, etc. bref, qu'on n'a pas foutu le bordel dans l'OS et que ça foire malgré tout.
surtout sur un PowerBook où les machines sont quand mêmes hyper intégrées, avec peu de possibilités de bidouillage. Ca doit faciliter la tâche des testeurs chez Apple...


----------



## pampelune (15 Avril 2003)

Pour info, j'ai appelé Applecare pour un pb et en ai profité pour leur signaler le bug du message batterie (ils n'étaient pas au courant), mais le type sympa m'a confirmé que c'était un gros pb et qu'il transmettait tout de suite...on verra bien lors de la prochaine mise à jour.


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2003)

Quelques petites remarques en ce qui concerne les batteries. Il y a sans doute quelques bugs dans la gestion des dites batteries par les systèmes mais n'oubliez pas que :

- personne ne sait évaluer de façon précise la charge d'une batterie. L'information la plus fiable est "batterie pleine".
- l'évaluation de la charge se fait à partir de la tension, or cette tension varie aussi en fonction du courant demandé : ça ne simplifie pas les choses.
- une batterie qui tient 2 heures à une consommation X ne tiendra pas 1h à une consommation 2X (on a plus de réserve si on consomme "doucement"). Cette non-linéarité complique aussi l'évaluation.
- l'histoire de la batterie joue également : en clair, des mesures instantanées de la batterie ne suffisent pas à connaître ses réserves : il faut savoir comment elle a été déchargée/rechargée auparavant (et même avec ça, c'est pas évident).
- une batterie est une machine chimique :
1) il n'y en a pas 2 identiques
2) ça s'use, surtout si l'on s'en sert.
- les variations rapides de valeur de charge, en particulier au début, sont normales : ce n'est pas que la charge varie, c'est surtout parce que
 le calcul est d'autant plus imprécis qu'il y a peu de temps d'évaluation et que la consommation varie.

Enfin deux petites infos un peu plus précises :
- quand la batterie se charge/décharge très vite, c'est souvent qu'elle est "fatiguée" : toute charge tend à faire monter sa tension plus que de raison (elle ne supporte pas bien la charge) donc à afficher "pleine" et toute décharge tend à faire effondrer la tension, donc à afficher "vide". La tension d'une bonne batterie ne varie que progressivement.

Pour terminer, et pour ce que j'en sais, sans garanties quand même : les batteries modernes n'ont pas d'effet mémoire trop gênant, donc il est sans doute plutôt mauvais de décharger systématiquement la batterie. Le nombre de cycles d'une batterie est limité (chimie) et les décharges "profondes" comme on dit sont généralement nuisibles parce qu'elles ne sont pas totalement ou difficilement réversibles.


----------



## decoris (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par logan1138:</font><hr /> * Pour ma part j'ai décidé de faire original, sur mon PB12' l'autonomie semble normal en calcul de temps mais pas en %... si j'utilise cette dernière option pour visualiser mon autonomie, elle fond comme neige au soleil! en unité de temps tout est ok.
Même punition sur un iBook700.

Que la force soit avec nous.    * 

[/QUOTE]


moi les deux fondent à vue d'oeil, mais quand j'arrive à 0 (sans alerte), il continue à fonctionner pendant près de 40 minutes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






enfin c'est arrivé une fois...


----------



## petitfuzzle (15 Avril 2003)

à Luc G : très intéressant et lumineux message : donc si j'ai bien compris autant mettre le plus souvent possible en recharge et sur secteur, penser à désactiver systématiquement ce qui n'est pas utile (airport) à l'instant.


----------



## FatMike (16 Avril 2003)

Etrange ! J'avais cru lire ici ou là que, même avec les nouvelles batteries dites sans effet mémoire, il valait mieux les décharger complètement de temps en temps et surtout lors de la première utilisation ...

En gros on ne sait rien de nos charmantes batteries ... 

Je veux pas faire le vieux con mais sur l'ibook SE 366 de ma femme (qui commence à dater), on a 3 bonnes heures d'autonomie sous 10.2.3 avec une barette de 512 mo en plus (je crois que ça joue)... alors les nouvelles batteries n'auraient rien dans le ventre ?

FatMike


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2003)

Je suis bien incapable de vous dire quelle est la meilleure façon de gérer la batterie (peut-être effectivement une décharge relativement complète est-elle utile au début, même si je n'en suis pas sûr).

Mais ce dont je suis sûr, c'est que de vouloir décharger la batterie sans arrêt ne peut pas avoir que des effets bénéfiques : charge et décharge correspondent à 2 réactions chimiques symétriques et le nombre de cycles charge-décharge est un élément essentiel du vieillissement d'une batterie. 

D'autres aspects peuvent jouer suivant le type de batterie (comme l'effet mémoire par exemple) mais ces aspects ne peuvent pas être extrapolés d'un type de batterie à un autre sans précaution.

D'où mes remarques tendant simplement à être prudent et à éviter de surutiliser les batteries.

Il est vrai qu'on manque d'infos sur les traitements de restauration à applique à une batterie mais ces traitements, sans guère de doutes, ne doivent pas être appliqués trop souvent.

PS. Bien qu'un exemple, surtout en matière de batterie ne prouve rien, mon ibook 466 fonctionne presque toujours sur secteur, je n'ai enlevé la batterie que pour rajouter de la mémoire et, après 2 ans et demi, il tenait toujours, lors de ma dernière utilisation en autonome, à peu près 3h (en utilisation modérée : pas de cd, project builder/interface builder, écran en luminosité normale ou forte) sous jaguar, soit à peu près ce que j'avais sous OS9 il y a 2 ans et demi. Espérons que ça dure, j'avais eu l'impression que je descendais plutôt à 2,5h la fois d'avant.


----------



## petitfuzzle (16 Avril 2003)

la décharge complète est conseillée pour la première utilisation dans le " manuel apple ", donc.... obéissons !


----------



## nicky (16 Avril 2003)

Journal quotidien :

4:30 d'utilisation sur mon powerbook, à 3% je décide de passer sur la deuxième batterie et là à 78% je me tape le message d'alerte ?????

De mémoire c'était la merde aussi sous 2.3, quant à 2.4 les messages d'alertes avaient tout simplement disparus.

Voilà ma modeste contribution du jour


----------



## FatMike (16 Avril 2003)

Je me suis toujours demandé s'il ne valait mieux pas retirer la batterie quand on laisse longtemps son powerbook sur secteur ? ! ? Comme nous semblons avoir un spécialiste (mais non dogmatique) parmis nous, je pose la question tout fort :

Alors batterie retirée quand sur secteur utilisation prolongée
ou batterie laissée et autonomie  tout de même conservée ?

(Vous remarquerez au passage l'effort de style)

FatMike


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2003)

Le problème est qu'on n'a aucune info sur les algorithmes utilisés d'une part lors de la charge de la batterie, d'autre part pour déterminer l'état de charge : c'est top secret sans doute.

Je l'ai déjà dit, je n'ai rien d'un spécialiste en la matière. Simplement j'ai eu l'occasion de faire longtemps des mesures sur des batteries d'un tout autre type (photovoltaïque) et d'avoir quelques avis sur la question. 

Il est donc tout à fait possible qu'il y ait des bugs dans les algorithmes de calcul de l'état de charge ce qui est plus gênant que grave ; possible également que les algorithmes de charge foirent un peu.

Mais il est sûr par contre que personne ne sait mesurer précisément un état de charge sauf à repasser par un état zéro plus ou moins précis (je soupçonne que l'avis d'apple sur la première utilisation, que je vous engage quand même à suivre,  est fait au moins autant pour avoir une meilleure approximation de l'état de charge que pour avoir une meilleure capacité de la batterie. En tous cas, ne confondez pas le faire au début, ou de temps à autre, et le faire systématiquement : et ça apple ne le dit pas, il me semble.

Pour le reste, il n'est pas indispensable d'économiser à tout prix sur la consommation. Simplement, une utilisation plus gourmande réduit le temps d'autonomie relativement rapidement (la capacité des batteries est normalement définie pour un taux de décharge donné : C10 (en 10h, C100 en 100 heures, par exemple et C10 &lt; C100).

Une batterie déchargée ne l'est pas complètement, simplement elle est en desssous du seuil d'utilisation défini par la régulation.

Pour ce qui est d'une machine en veille qui s'arrête dès qu'on réveille la machine, c'est assez logique dans certains cas : en veille, faible conso, la tension se maintient et, effectivement, la capacité de décharge à ce niveau reste significative. Au réveil, la conso augmente, la tension diminue et peut passer en-dessous du seuil. De fait, la capacité de la batterie à ce nouveau taux de décharge est plus réduite.

ça doit être assez proche de ce qu'on peut observer avec un transistor aux piles nazes : à très bas volume, on peut écouter un peu, si on monte le volume, on n'a plus rien. Même chose pour une batterie de voiture capable d'assurer les phares plus ou moins (débit moyen) mais incapable d'assurer le débit nécessaire au démarreur.

Sinon, je ne connais pas les batteries li-on qui peuvent avoir des particularités. Disons qu'en général, sur les portables apple, les batteries semblent assez bien adaptées. Quand ça coince, ça peut être un bug système (mauvais calcul de l'état de charge) mais dans certains cas c'est tout simplement que la batterie est naze : ce sont des choses qui arrivent. Il faudrait pour le vérifier faire débiter la batterie sur autre chose que le mac.


----------



## ficelle (16 Avril 2003)

al12, 10.2.5, je viens de depasser largement les 4 heures, avec une gravure de cd, des copies sur un dd externe auto-alimenté, et une connexion airport... y'a du mieu !
oups, plus que 6 mn


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2003)

Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus :
quelques infos  ici 

et surtout dans le lien cité dans l'article ci-dessus :  là


----------



## bateman (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bateman:</font><hr /> * plus sérieusement, qui a appelé le service clientèle au 01 41 91 86 39?  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai appelé.

alors, le problème est reconnu. pour partie.
la hotlineuse me dit que la mise à jour 10.2.5 doit corrigé le problème.
je luidit qu'à aucun moment cela est stipulé dans la liste des améliorations de cette version &gt; elle me dit "oui mais tout n'est inscrit dans dans cette liste" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







enfin elle me dit réponse &gt; le diagnostic Hotline coûte 47 euros, (un tiers de batterie neuve, pour info), donc se rapprocher d'un centre de maintenance..

ce que je vais faire.


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

Incroyable ce 10.2.5 !!


----------



## Silverscreen (7 Mai 2003)

Moi la 10.2.5 n'a pas changé quoi que ce soit. 
J'ai des utilisations variées et je cherche pas à économiser la batterie : je laisse mon PB G4 550 branché tout le temps.
Mais je suis passé de 4 h d'utilisation légère (consultation Web ADSL) à 55 min : j'avais pas fait gaffe pour l'autonomie max que j'arrivais à atteindre ces dernières semaines avant de passer à la 10.2.4 mais comme là le changement a été drastique, j'ai tiqué et commencé à entendre parler du bug de la 10.2.4.
Depuis la 10.2.5 pas d'amélioration mais qd ma charge tombe à 0%, il me reste 5 bonnes minutes ce qui est une nouveauté !
J'ignore si le passage à 10.2.4 ou l'age de mon PB (1 an 1/2) est responsable...

PS : j'ai fait le recalibrage conseillé par Apple : à par mettre plus de temps pour calculer le temps restant pour la charge de batterie, ça a rien changé pour mon Ti...


----------



## iMax (8 Mai 2003)

Chez moi: 10.2.6 + batterie neuve = 2h30 au lieu des 3h30 des premiers jours de mon alu...


----------



## melaure (10 Mai 2003)

On se demande vraiment quoi faire. Je suis en 10.2.3 sans soucis et j'hésite vraiment à aller plus loin. Est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas de problème ou est-ce général ?


----------



## roro (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *Est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas de problème ou est-ce général ?* 

[/QUOTE]

d'après les témoignages, c'est complètement aléatoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sur mon Ti, la 10.2.4 n'a rien fait de spécial (RAS au niveau de l'autonomie). La 10.2.5 m'a supprimé le message de faible charge. Et la 10.2.6 n'a rien changé...


----------



## rtype (10 Mai 2003)

Salut , je suis passé Mac osx 10.2.6 , et je viens juste de terminer
un petit test de la batterie avec Xcharge 
3h30 Min 
Avec cette version de Mac osx , le message d'avertissement est de nouveau apparut !
PB 12" 256Mo 40Gb Combo dvd/cdrw
Options d'energie reglée pour une économie max de la batterie
Bluetooth hors service
Luminosité a la 4eme graduation en partent de zéro
Une souris notebook optical mouse de chez Microcon ! 
Utilisation normale , T de texte ,Photo ,3 ou 4 mp3 a partir du cd,une install de unreal 2003 et +- 15 min de jeux


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * On se demande vraiment quoi faire. Je suis en 10.2.3 sans soucis et j'hésite vraiment à aller plus loin.  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est sans doute pas très constructif ce que je vais dire, mais à mon avis n'hésite pas : reste sous 10.2.3...


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2003)

Bien j'ai installé un 10.2.6 sur une autre partition. Je passe de près de 3 heures d'autonomie à moins de 1H30, voir moins.

Bref je reste en 10.2.3

Avec 10.2.6, les Ti deviennent des machines de bureau. Plus de mobilité !


----------



## friou (24 Mai 2003)

J'ai le même problème depuis le passage en 10.2.4 ...
Pas glop pour un portable. Moi qui était super content de l'autonomie avant... Je tiens à peine 1h30...


----------



## Clockover (24 Mai 2003)

Moi meme en 1.2.3 je susi decu de l autonomie de "seulement 3 heure" sur une config alubook 12" d origine alros k elle est annoncer pour 5 d otonomie (mon ibook 14 etait largement plus autonome :-/)


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2003)

en passant en 10.2.5 puis 10.2.6 j'ai récupéré 3 heures d'autonomie sur mon bon vieux Lombard (et oui, j'ai 6 heures réelles d'autonomie sans aucun réglage d'économie d'énergie mais avec deux batteries)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en étais à 3H réelles (et 4H affichées) avec 10.2.4


----------



## roro (3 Octobre 2003)

depuis qques jours, le message d'alerte de niveau faible de la batterie est réapparu alors qu'il avait disparu depuis la 10.2.5 et 10.2.6... je suis tjs en 10.2.6.

seul changement intervenu dernièrement : installation de iChat AV et Norton utilities 7. Je ne vois aucune autre explication.


----------



## bateman (5 Octobre 2003)

tu ne veux pas essayer la 10.2.8 v2?

moi j'hésite..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2003)

après avoir vu ça, je pense que beaucoup de possesseurs de powerbooks vont passer à 10.2.8v2...


----------



## polo50 (5 Octobre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> après avoir vu ça, je pense que beaucoup de possesseurs de powerbooks vont passer à 10.2.8v2...



sauf que faut pas encore y croire c'est pas gagné pour tout le monde ! moi malgre la derniere 10.2.8
j ai encore une autonomie lamentable sur mon allu 15
juste une correction du bogue d affichage de la charge

sinon 2H30 Maxi en bureautique
1H30 en lecture DVD
1H avec une isight branchée

bref 2H 30 C'est encore loin des 4H 30anoncés


----------

